# North Korea... are you ready



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

this is not meant to be political, this is meant as a preparedness talk. please lets keep it that way.
what if anything are you doing if the problem with North Korea happens? are you taking any extra precautions? what about those of you on the west coast? do any of you have family in Korea? how are they prepping?


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

How could the average person prepare here in the US? 
We have the iodine tablets, food, water and regular stuff we regularly use. We don't have the money for an underground bunker or safe room.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm ready. I have a Korean phrase book I stole from the army. "Where are the women?" "I like my dog medium rare."


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

please pass the empty rice bowl?


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Not to worry....N Korea is years away from building a missle with a nuclear warhead capable of reaching the US...S Korea and of course our troops there might be in danger but I don't think the North is stupid enough to risk annihilation if they start something...they're all bark and no bite imo...


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

what about them sending an emp?


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

EMP is generated by nuclear detonation.


----------



## todnutt (Feb 7, 2013)

My biggest fear is not N Korea, but their big brother China who may get pulled into a confrontation with us...and they would have the means to reach is with EMP attacks


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

lilmissy0740 said:


> what about them sending an emp?


Although the have the materials to make a nuclear detonation, they don't have a way "yet" to manufacture the war head small enough to deploy via a missile.

Sorry not up to date on the technical terms... The best the could do would deploy dirty bombs, or short range small capacity bombs... (My understanding)


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

my biggest fear is that the government wants our guns and we may need them to protect us from the invaders. look at how the home lands in other wars and other countries suffered from invading troops while the armies were off fighting. that is where our prepping will come in handy. other than to keep doing what we do and reading the news so that we know is happening, all we can do is pray for cool heads and lots of patience.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

North Korea and their absolutely incomprehensible collection of domestic and foreign policies is *A* reason to prep, but not anything that would cause me to prep differently.

As stated they currently lack the technology to miniaturize a warhead so it could be placed on one of their Taepodong missiles, but if they could figure out a way to smuggle it on a container ship and deliver it right into our open waiting port, they could cripple... the port of LA, SF or SD in a millisecond, and the same could be said for NY or any other major port.

Obviously the target would change based on whose idea/decision it was to pull the trigger. Their military would want to hit SD, something like more than 40% of all Ro/Ro shipping is done from that single port, so it would impact our ability to respond not only to them, but other day to day business around the globe and any other hostility that ensued following the NK attack. If the target is picked for political impact instead it would be NYC, if it's financial ruin and impact to the country as a whole, then Los Angeles becomes a major target, which I believe is the largest container port on the western hemisphere?

a ground detonation would still generate an EMP but the area affected would be a lot less but they would destroy the port and a big piece of the city attached/nearby.

On the other hand, if they swiped or beefed up some jumbo jets, and loaded the nukes on those, and used some kind of trojan horse scenario and they got them into our airspace... 2 or 3 air burst detonations might be enough to turn off the grid for all of North America.

My personal suspicion is if they ever got that froggy, they'd also take down Tokyo and Seoul at the same time.

the likelyhood of any of that happening is pretty remote. plus if anything was going to be a sea of fire after that happened, it would be Pyongyang and all of their bases.

good times... eep:


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Cud579 said:


> How could the average person prepare here in the US?
> We have the iodine tablets, food, water and regular stuff we regularly use. We don't have the money for an underground bunker or safe room.


Please don't take iodine pills for a nuclear blast. They would be useless in that situation.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

In terms of prepping, here's what I propose to do:

1.) I'm going to activate my local version of "The Wolverines" because I heard about a documentary in which "The Wolverines" decimated North Koreans when they previously invaded the US.

2.) In case a North Korean Army officer comes to search my house I'll prepare for this eventuality by stripping some bark off of trees and having it ready to offer him in the form of the North Korean Traditional Meal - "Boiled Tree Bark" and this will make him like me.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Dakine said:


> a ground detonation would still generate an EMP but the area affected would be a lot less but they would destroy the port and a big piece of the city attached/nearby.
> 
> On the other hand, if they swiped or beefed up some jumbo jets, and loaded the nukes on those, and used some kind of trojan horse scenario and they got them into our airspace... 2 or 3 air burst detonations might be enough to turn off the grid for all of North America.


The EMP effect for a ground burst or low altitude air burst would be limited to an area smaller than the blast radius. Even the best faraday cage isn't going to protect anything in that scenario.

The altitude of the explosion greatly affects the strength and affected area of an EMP. Starfish Prime was detonated 250 miles above the Earth. Airlines operate at a maximum of 45,000 ft which is about about 8.5 miles. This is only slightly above the 6.5 mile height under which the blast causes charge separation which is similar to an EMP if you are very close (like other aircraft). It wouldn't be felt on the ground. The 2 mile difference is where the effects of an EMP are just beginning so a nuke explosion on a commercial airliner would be a waste of a nuclear bomb.

It would be more effective to detonate the nuke as the plane were landing near in a large city if you didn't have a missile capable of carrying it.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Bobbb said:


> In terms of prepping, here's what I propose to do:
> 
> 1.) I'm going to activate my local version of "The Wolverines" because I heard about a documentary in which "The Wolverines" decimated North Koreans when they previously invaded the US.
> 
> 2.) In case a North Korean Army officer comes to search my house I'll prepare for this eventuality by stripping some bark off of trees and having it ready to offer him in the form of the North Korean Traditional Meal - "Boiled Tree Bark" and this will make him like me.


I think we should give them coupons for free burgers at Jack in the Box. Their bodies aren't accustomed to this excess of grease, sodium and that trans fat stuff.

Maybe Taco Bell would be better. I can't imagine the effects it would have on their bodies

Their last meal would be more tasty than boiled tree bark


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

labotomi said:


> The EMP effect for a ground burst or low altitude air burst would be limited to an area smaller than the blast radius. Even the best faraday cage isn't going to protect anything in that scenario.
> 
> The altitude of the explosion greatly affects the strength and affected area of an EMP. Starfish Prime was detonated 250 miles above the Earth. Airlines operate at a maximum of 45,000 ft which is about about 8.5 miles. This is only slightly above the 6.5 mile height under which the blast causes charge separation which is similar to an EMP if you are very close (like other aircraft). It wouldn't be felt on the ground. The 2 mile difference is where the effects of an EMP are just beginning so a nuke explosion on a commercial airliner would be a waste of a nuclear bomb.
> 
> It would be more effective to detonate the nuke as the plane were landing near in a large city if you didn't have a missile capable of carrying it.


scratch that....

ETA: you're right, it would take a much more complex device to produce that, whether it was miniaturized and it's yield greatly improved so it could be used with one of their current missiles or it would have to be much bigger than what they're currently estimated to have in order to do that damage I spoke of.

Planes would simply become the delivery vehicle for a single city.

So today... nope. 2023? sure why not... sooner, possible...


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

I lived in S Korea for years. North Korea couldn't take a fight off that peninsula. Their armor is parked in the same place it has been since the armistice was signed. it costs billions for the US to simply maintain and logistically support weapons of war. economically they can't keep up. They could inflict lots of damage on Seoul which is a world market , hence we have interest in protection. China has this same interest as well as maintaining trade with the US. Wars over resources among superpowers are a thing of past . What benefits would a strike against the US have? Invasion and occupation is impossible. Thats a Lesson taught to me in Iraq. We held it at a cost of billions per years which couldn't be reimbursed in oil as much as the public would love to believe. That was at a 3 billion dollar addition to our debt so we didn't look like world jerks bombing without rebuilding. small terror plots may be feasible but unlikely. They occur every few years in South Korea but usually end up showing North Koreans how the world has advanced 60 years and left them behind.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

labotomi said:


> I think we should give them coupons for free burgers at Jack in the Box. Their bodies aren't accustomed to this excess of grease, sodium and that trans fat stuff.
> 
> Maybe Taco Bell would be better. I can't imagine the effects it would have on their bodies
> 
> Their last meal would be more tasty than boiled tree bark


The BBC reports:

The refugees, he says, "come from all social strata and from all regions".

He has also studied data collected by the North Korean government and by international organisations working in North Korea, which he says support his findings.

It seems that this height statistic reveals a tragic fact - that as South Koreans have got richer and taller, North Korean children are being stunted by malnourishment.​
1.) It's not a stretch to note that they do eat tree bark for want of proper food.

2.) There is a gem of info in that report which should warm the heart of every leftist in America - the malnourishment and short stature affect people from all social strata. Finally the leftist dream of making everyone equal has been achieved.

3.) I wonder if the body's metabolism can "forget" how to digest fats and other ingredients. If so, then we might have an army which suffers simultaneous explosive release after raiding the local Taco Bells.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> If so, then we might have an army which suffers simultaneous explosive release after raiding the local Taco Bells.


That could happen(ask me how I know).


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

NK doesn't bother me as much as a threat as another entity does (either globalists or rogue nation) by pulling a false flag to blame them. 

If you know the US economy has no way out....what usually resets the world stage? War. Remember the debated "missile" off the coast of CA a few yrs back right before the G8 or G20 summit? If something goes off interrupting the grid and communications, how are we the people going to know what it was or who did it?


----------



## RedDunesPrepper (Mar 6, 2013)

db2469 said:


> Not to worry....N Korea is years away from building a missle with a nuclear warhead capable of reaching the US...S Korea and of course our troops there might be in danger but I don't think the North is stupid enough to risk annihilation if they start something...they're all bark and no bite imo...


Completely agree with this.
Sorry I had to post the picture...


----------



## jmf42024 (Dec 24, 2012)

The most damage they could do to use, they have already done. They let Dennis Rodman come back here.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

NK is not going to affect my prepping efforts in any significant way. As was pointed out earlier i this thread, I don't have time, money, or the resources to build a bomb shelter. I could imagine buying things like a dosimeter, a geiger counter, or iodide pills, I can't imagine them doing me much good; since the powers that be have decided to quietly neglect our Civil Defense program decades ago, I have nowhere to go for shelter.

My goals remain pretty much the same; stay mobile (even if I don't really have anywhere to go), get out of debt, and accumulate food/water/equipment/skills. I've said it before, and I'll say it again: I can only do what I can do.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Foreverautumn said:


> NK is not going to affect my prepping efforts in any significant way. As was pointed out earlier i this thread, I don't have time, money, or the resources to build a bomb shelter. I could imagine buying things like a dosimeter, a geiger counter, or iodide pills, I can't imagine them doing me much good; since the powers that be have decided to quietly neglect our Civil Defense program decades ago, I have nowhere to go for shelter.
> 
> My goals remain pretty much the same; stay mobile (even if I don't really have anywhere to go), get out of debt, and accumulate food/water/equipment/skills. I've said it before, and I'll say it again: I can only do what I can do.


Well said! Thats all any of us can do.


----------

